# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Flow, blockchain for open worlds, Dapper Labs Inc., Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Dapper Labs Inc.

onflow.org

youtube.com/FlowBlockchain

twitter.com/flow_blockchain

----------

